# Hasbro  "MLP 35"



## smithdan (Mar 13, 2015)

These things come with various licenced trim packages, and are still being made (internet shows one in "Frozen" livery).  They are sold in a toy set with equally crappy binoculars and flashlight.  Strange that film cameras, even toy ones are still around now that digital toy ones are cheaper.

Give points to the design guys, this collection of injection molded plastic cleverly fits together into a working (almost) film camera.



Neat, I wanted the Spiderman one but it was broken..


price was right, and it was yellow half price day!!!


..features a folding "sports" viewfinder..


..a working self setting frame counter..


..and that all so forever friendly MLP lens.

The strength of the plastic bits used to make this camera almost guarantees breakage around frame 8 or so.  This would be a good thing as any dad kind enough to buy a roll of film would be saved the cost of processing.  Careful film advance, a couple of feet of electrical tape, and unloading without rewind in the bag was the only way to coax a set of extremely fuzzy images from this thing.

Like I said before, my corner of this great hobby...  so here's some pix,  slight crops and general tidy-ups as usual.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2015)

You shot some pretty good photos. I looked at every one full-sized. You did very well with the toy camera aesthetic. The car shots and the one with the tangled weeds are all quite good. The point of view on the three boys crossing the street way good too.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 13, 2015)

A Lisa Frank camera! (Looks like her artwork, she did a lot of design on products for kids). I want one! lol

I rather like Entrance, and the photos of the car/truck. Are you familiar with Curious Camera? The current Call to Artists is ongoing, til the end of March I think.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 13, 2015)

I like the truck, car, entrance and the boys.  I would love to try that camera!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol, this is great. Well done.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 14, 2015)

A big thanks for looking and for the comments to you all.  Expected the best focus to be at around 8 - 10 ft. but was at around 5 ft. , hoped for a bit sharper at the 12 to 15 ft. distance. Light leaks aren't on my artsy list so taped it up real good.  Expected lens flare, perhaps not as much so cropped out some.  The shutter looked to be around 1/60 and the hole F8 or so.  Expected it to have a wider focal length as the viewfinder when I used it was next to useless, just got lucky on the aiming.

This one will be shelved as a curiosity for now.  Wish it wasn't so flimsy. Film rewind  proved impossible as I didn't want to break the tiny crank.  Was surprised at the film advance though.  Most frames were spaced correctly with only a few having a 1 mm overlap.

Googled  Curious Camera Sharon.  Thanks for the info, sounds like an interesting site for this sort of thing.


----------

